# XPATH Problem - Anfänger



## oSnake (4. Jun 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich versuche mich ein wenig an XPATH ranzuwagen. 

Folgender Source Code:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<bookstore>
    <book>
        <title lang="eng">Harry Potter</title>
        <price>29.99</price>
    </book>
   
    <book>
        <title lang="deu">Hektor</title>
        <price>30.99</price>
    </book>
 
</bookstore>
```


Ich würde mir gerne alle Bücher mit den Preis von 29.99 haben ausgeben. 

Mein XPATH - Ausdruck gibt mir aber alle (in dem Fall halt nur die 2) Bücher aus. 


//bookstore/book/price['29.99']

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 



oSnake


----------



## mihe7 (4. Jun 2018)

Probier mal:

```
//bookstore/book/price[text() = '29.99']
```


----------



## Joah (6. Jun 2018)

Und nur einen Slash am Anfang


----------



## oSnake (9. Jun 2018)

Hier wird mir aber der Preis von 29.99 ausgegeben.
Ich hätte gerne dass er mir die Titel von den Büchern ausgibt, die 29.99 kosten. 
Wie könnte ich das lösen?


----------



## mihe7 (9. Jun 2018)

Sorry, das hatte ich überlesen:


```
/bookstore/book[price = 29.99]
```


----------

